

Instantly see what other websites are on the same server as you - hughesey
http://viewdns.info/reverseip/?

======
moozeek
Well done. And fast. I've always wondered how this works, you cannot just
query the host, can you?

As these reverse IP services disappear frequently, here are some alternatives:

<http://sharingmyip.com/>

<http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/web-sites-on-web-server/>

<http://www.myipneighbors.com/>

<http://www.linkvendor.com/seo-tools/domains-from-ip.html>

<http://domainbyip.com/>

------
FilterJoe
Wow my Bluehost server has 2,649 sites on it! If each site had only one domain
name, then Bluehost is grossing around $15,000/month from this server. Many
Bluehost users have multiple domain names. But even if they had 3 per user on
average, than Bluehost grosses $5,000/month for this server.

The few I looked at with domainvalues.com all had insignificant traffic.
Occasionally the Bluehost server slows way down with a high server load. My
guess is that a small handful of sites cause this and I'd be curious to know
these sites' names.

Is there a way to just look at a list of sites that have more than a certain
number of daily pageviews?

------
hughesey
@moozeek - none of those sites you linked seem to be anywhere near as
accurate.

